# Best picture--of horse



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a few:


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Hope it's okay that it is edited!


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

wow merlotdotone NICE HORSE!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a few entries  These are all of my 2 year old daughter and her pony Teddy














































Okay I think that's enough ;P


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I had said one entry per person but its alright, I changed it


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Oops sorry


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

No thats alright


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

its fine


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

The paint pic is the ones we used to have. The bay mare was a mustnag that I bought then gave back because, well.........We just didn't really click.
I took all these pics.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

sorry if the pics are to big!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here are a few of my fav shots! All taken by me. 




























My friend riding her arab, sorry my editing sucks, there was a house, car and road in the backgroud.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

my horse glad to be free


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

My all time fav pic


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Here are some pics of my horses and mule.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here is a pic of Caddo and another one of Cutter.
The first one is Cutter and the second one is Caddo.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

aw these are so cute


----------



## welovechinga (Jul 20, 2009)

oooo i wish i had a horse to put a pic of on here!! am i aloud to put my friends horse on here!!!?? (welcomeStrangers horse nugget) i hope i can


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's my three and a half year old gelding Dakota.


----------



## hphorsey17 (Nov 30, 2009)

http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._153750627013_558207013_2714822_3868665_n.jpg
http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._153750612013_558207013_2714821_6944533_n.jpg
http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._153750577013_558207013_2714818_2536076_n.jpg
http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._153750807013_558207013_2714853_6506959_n.jpg


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

OK u said that u changed it so is it ok to post more than one? I'll post more than one but if I cant I like the first one the best. Paint: Stormy Sorrel: Sonador


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Whole bunch 

Sunny:




























Gunsmoke:







Tod (horse used to have):







Simon:


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

here's my fav. picture of my pony


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ I have a Flickr too! I added you


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Here are some of mine!


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

Great pictures! Here are several I've taken of some of our horses over the years.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ermm, ill find some.

me on the left





















i do have more but scanner not working.




is this just a fun thread or a contest ?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

here are mine xD
















^^ my face looks Dodged aha , sunlight :/ 








































i have so many more, but ill leave it with just these, sorryif there are too many!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im a litle late sorry but i will put up the poll now..


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Only the first 10 people will be in the pole. Im sorry...


----------



## bythemoonlite9 (Dec 24, 2009)

MerlotDotOne said:


>


 GORGEOUS! i love all the colors and the ORANGE! your horse is beautiful!


----------



## oceanbluee1313 (Dec 6, 2009)

*I didnt no if it was only one picture, so if it is just judge your favorite!  <3*










^^on our trip down to maryland for training! we had to give romeo love at a pit stop! lol








a foal in maryland! ^^









a mini! haha








^^bath time!








^^grazing!








^^more kissies


----------

